# Bad Hair Day?



## Josiah (Jul 3, 2015)

No, he just beat Rafael Nadal 7-5, 3-6, 6-4, 6-4.


----------



## Shirley (Jul 3, 2015)

I don't know what it is but I think it's eating his brains.


----------



## Glinda (Jul 3, 2015)

Great shot.  I wonder if his hair is hard to take care of.  Does it get in the way when he's trying to sleep?


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 3, 2015)

I look at that and all I can think it how it must smell even if he washes it often.


----------



## Shirley (Jul 3, 2015)

I have a friend who has dreadlocks and I've never noticed any unpleasant odor.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 3, 2015)

I love the look of dreadlocks,  they don't smell and are as clean as anyone else's hair.


----------

